# NKG Farewell Extravaganza



## NKG (Sep 12, 2020)

its done...I was demoted to Guest. While Im the one leaving, I would have been fired on Labor Day. I guess I'm not completely ready to tell my story but here are factors in why I left:

1. Lack of training
2. Lack of support by ETL. I got told several times if I proformance a tm out that would mess up the retainment for the store plus be screwed with freight.
3. Lazy tms...most of them I didn't hire.
4. No hours....mine would be given to other work centers
5. Most of my peers wanted to be ETLs. They bus rolled me on several occasions instead of helping. It was good for the store they said. 🙄
6. Vendors....laziest people out there.

There you have it. Off to better things. .


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 12, 2020)

aww i was hoping for the juicy tea


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 12, 2020)

Wait there has to be more right???


----------



## RealFuckingName (Sep 12, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> its done...I was demoted to Guest. While Im the one leaving, I would have been fired on Labor Day. I guess I'm not completely ready to tell my story but here are factors in why I left:
> 
> 1. Lack of training
> 2. Lack of support by ETL. I got told several times if I proformance a tm out that would mess up the retainment for the store plus be screwed with freight.
> ...



How long did you work for spot? Were you a TL?

Edit:. Sorry to see you go.


----------



## Proficient (Sep 12, 2020)

LOOOL come on at least stay part time transfer to another store in same district maybe closer to your home.. My old F&B TL did that and living the dream stress free.


----------



## SigningLady (Sep 12, 2020)

Transferring wouldn't have worked. They had it out for NKG and so transferring would have been blocked. It was either walk on her own terms or wait to be booted.

Like many on here, I have been anxiously awaiting this tale. And I'll continue to wait until you're ready. Enjoy the freedom @Sassy Avocado you deserve it!!


----------



## Times Up (Sep 12, 2020)

I think you mean you were "promoted" to guest.

I'm sorry that your store didn't provide the necessary tools to be successful.   

Take a deep breath and then move on to better things!


----------



## NKG (Sep 12, 2020)

Oh I forgot that part....

I was on a final for proformance...couldn't transfer if I wanted too


----------



## MrT (Sep 12, 2020)

Good luck, often when it gets that bad there isn't anything you can do to change their mind anyways.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 12, 2020)

We are here for you Sis!

Retail management ain't an easy gig during the best of times, never mind when upper leadership sucks.  I'd never want that stress and pressure again.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 12, 2020)

Congrats.
Another spot loss.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 12, 2020)

Would love to be a fly on the wall during the meeting when they realize they got rid of a competent & hard-working stalwart. 
Hope you ran screaming into the night......with relief.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 12, 2020)

@seasonaldude, it happened


----------



## Rastaman (Sep 12, 2020)

Sorry to hear.  I will keep you in my prayers 🙏

I know what it feels like to be under the gun constantly.  Seems like spot is trying to get rid of long term TLs. Expectations are unrealistic and everyone's throwing subordinates under the bus to try to save their own asses.

 I have several friends who left Target a few years ago and are much happier now. What's next?


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 12, 2020)

Better to jump than be pushed.
Fuck those guys.
You learned a lot, now you have skills you didn't have before.
You can kick ass and take names.
If you need anything you know how to get ahold of me


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 12, 2020)

NKG's exit:


----------



## Sisyphus (Sep 12, 2020)

Sisyphus' rule No. 2: The more you speak up the faster you will be ushered you to the door. Rule No.4 the longer you are with spot the less valuable you will be perceived to be.


----------



## Kaitii (Sep 12, 2020)

Sisyphus said:


> Sisyphus' rule No. 2: The more you speak up the faster you will be ushered you to the door. Rule No.4 the longer you are with spot the less valuable you will be perceived to be.


i'm feelin both of these rn 😔 speakin up abt the bs in my dept and im giving them "too much pushback" and suddenly my mental health is an issue they're "worried" about and suddenly i have 10 hrs each new schedule... 5 yrs aint mean shit to them too and im being compared to a new tm who just says yes to everything lol


----------



## SigningLady (Sep 12, 2020)

Sisyphus said:


> Sisyphus' rule No. 2: The more you speak up the faster you will be ushered you to the door. Rule No.4 the longer you are with spot the less valuable you will be perceived to be.



This is what I feared would have happened if I had stayed as a pog expert instead of switching to DBO. By switching I was able to switch TLs so now I don't have to worry the insecure 20-something feeling threatened by the fact I know more about pog than she does and maybe listen to me for once so she could actually LEARN something about it which would help her "development" she's so focused on. She's never a fan of what I add to a conversation and my tenure means nothing to her. No respect.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 12, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> By switching I was able to switch TLs so now I don't have to worry the insecure 20-something feeling threatened by the fact I know more about pog than she does and maybe listen to me for once so she could actually LEARN something about it which would help her "development" she's so focused on. She's never a fan of what I add to a conversation and my tenure means nothing to her. No respect.


This , very important, I knew about plano when they handed it to me but not enough as my team who has been doing it for 20 some years . When they suggest something I would ask “ the why” but not “the why “ as in no you can’t do it like that THE WHY so I can see why  so I can know going forward . I was straight forward with my team when I took over plano and I told them they will hear me ask a lot of question because if I don’t learn from them than how can I hold them accountable. I appreciate my team and their knowledge and that only made me a better Tl at the time and a even knowledgeable ETL


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Sep 12, 2020)

Good luck I hope you were able to find a job before you left. So callous of the spot to usher a good workers ass out the door.


----------



## soyaxo (Sep 13, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> 6. Vendors....laziest people out there.



I'm a vendor.  AVANTS, BUT I have some insider scoop. I actually have heard "I hope the store does it so I don't have to" way too many times, regarding revisions, shipper set-ups, and more that should be done by our team. I work for a food brand though, so a little different. It's always awesome to be able to help a guest with something I am able to so the store employee can continue setting POGS in seasonal or something nearby and save time, but I only go in each store for 90 minutes so I can't offer much help. But I've been in both ends. I get it LOL.


----------



## NKG (Sep 13, 2020)

soyaxo said:


> I'm a vendor.  AVANTS, BUT I have some insider scoop. I actually have heard "I hope the store does it so I don't have to" way too many times, regarding revisions, shipper set-ups, and more that should be done by our team. I work for a food brand though, so a little different. It's always awesome to be able to help a guest with something I am able to so the store employee can continue setting POGS in seasonal or something nearby and save time, but I only go in each store for 90 minutes so I can't offer much help. But I've been in both ends. I get it LOL.



But your not lazy...i just had really lazy ones.


----------



## Dog (Sep 14, 2020)

Good for you, NKG! I resigned today as well


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 14, 2020)

Dog said:


> Good for you, NKG! I resigned today as well



What happened? Didn't you just get recently promoted?

Also, good luck, NKG. I hope you're comfortable giving us the full story about your low down, rotten dirty store some day.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 14, 2020)

Dog said:


> Good for you, NKG! I resigned today as well


Details, please!


----------



## Dog (Sep 15, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Details, please!


Maybe I will make my own thread


----------



## InboundBoss (Nov 10, 2020)

This is exactly my story, almost down to the reasons...I often had to unload trucks with 2 TMs & then told my team wasn't preforming, my response was I have no team. I was told I needed to focus on who was there & not on who wasn't, except no one was there. When I would try & move forward with attendance write ups I was told give them another chance. Put my 2 weeks in instead of being booted & 2 days later my replacement was hired from outside Spot.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 29, 2020)

@Sassy Avocado dont forget this thread.


----------



## NKG (Dec 29, 2020)

But I hate my new job. I want to ncns every day. I never thought about doing that at target


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 29, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> But I hate my new job. I want to ncns every day. I never thought about doing that at target



Take this advice for what it's worth from someone who has worked both some of the worst jobs in the world and a very few really good ones (in which I count the one I'm currently working).
Don't stick to a job you hate for any longer than you have to, it's just not worth your health and sanity.
However, never bail unless you have someplace to go.
Also, there was a good reason you left your last job.
The good things about it may stand out about it now but nostalgia is a dangerous thing.
Find something better.

There is a hidden job market out there that you find by using your friends, friends of friends, parents friends etc.
Let folks know you are looking and what you are really good at.
One of them is going to know someone who is looking for a good employee.
Keep your resume current and sharp, be ready to hand it to anyone who asks.

If you have a terrible job, figure out what it can teach you and grab on to that.
I worked under one of the most foul tempered, abusive chefs on the face of this earth for almost a year, and wanted to quit every day.
But I also learned more about cooking than I could have in any school.
Not sure it was entirely worth it but I was able to use it for the rest of my career as a chef.
Learn everything you can, get as much as you can out of it and get the fuck out.

You are a prime, #1 badass and never forget it.
Don't hide your light.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Dec 30, 2020)

commiecorvus said:


> Take this advice for what it's worth from someone who has worked both some of the worst jobs in the world and a very few really good ones (in which I count the one I'm currently working).
> Don't stick to a job you hate for any longer than you have to, it's just not worth your health and sanity.
> However, never bail unless you have someplace to go.
> Also, there was a good reason you left your last job.
> ...


There needs to be more posts like this. Good for you encouraging people. I wish Sassy good luck and hope.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 2, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> There is a hidden job market out there that you find by using your friends, friends of friends, parents friends etc.
> Let folks know you are looking and what you are really good at.
> One of them is going to know someone who is looking for a good employee.


Example #1
I bought a car and it started having trouble starting almost immediately.  It had warranty coverage so back to the dealership for diagnostics and repair.  They held onto it a long time.  I simply showed up one day and started demanding managers, crazy woman that I am.  While talking to the service manager about exactly what was happening, I said how this was delaying my job search.  He said "You're looking for a job?"  Two months later I was walking back into the dealership for new hire orientation.

Example #2
My husband's boss had a customer that was difficult when it came to prices.  Somehow between them it was decided he needed a bookkeeper.  I was a stay at home mom, so no competing job, and good with numbers so my husband's boss recommended me to this customer.  That little part time job was what gave me a resume to begin with and the ability to say I had years of experience with accounting/administrative/clerical work when looking for a better job.


----------

